# What oil does GM use



## RyanPatty (Sep 28, 2012)

What oil is going into my car when I take it to the dealer, they also say wait till the oil light monitor thing lets you know to change your oil but I don't I like it get down to 35-40% which is around 11,000 km. what is best for this car??


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's been proven by independent aftermarket testing that the Dexos oil in the Cruze does not hold up for the length of the oil life monitor. 

Personally, I would not go beyond 5k miles or 8000 kms using Dexos. 

A quality full synthetic like Mobil 1, Pennzoil Platinum or Amsoil and I would follow the OLM no problem.


----------



## RyanPatty (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyway of getting my oil done by someone other then GM and o void warranty or could I spend a little more and get them to put in synthetic oil??


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

RyanPatty said:


> Anyway of getting my oil done by someone other then GM and o void warranty or could I spend a little more and get them to put in synthetic oil??


You can have the service done by the shop of your choice as long as you keep the receipt in case you need it for warranty. It would be a good idea to use a Dexos approved synthetic oil as well simply to save the hassle of having it called into question if you ever needed engine warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM dealerships use a semi-synthetic AC Delco oil that is Dexos 1 approved. As for oil changes elsewhere, just ensure they use a Dexos 1 oil and keep your receipts.


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> It's been proven by independent aftermarket testing that the Dexos oil in the Cruze does not hold up for the length of the oil life monitor.


Can you provide links to this testing?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

rodneyiii said:


> Can you provide links to this testing?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/4759-oil-analysis-results-2.html


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

GM dexos Licensed Products FTW! Used in all my stuff for years. Had one tear down to actually get to see if the syntho is really does what it says. Sure enough, cylinder walls were smooth. Intake valley and lifter bores all clean from sludge. SBF V8 w/98k on it. Go with what ya know.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Does every GM dealer use *GM* oil or something comparable?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Does every GM dealer use *GM* oil or something comparable?


GM uses the AC Delco Dexos oil in all of the dealerships, along with Mobile 1 for the models that require it. If in doubt, ask the oil change guys.

Not long after I got my Cruze I did road trip and wanted a spare quart of oil to take along. I went to the quick service building at my dealership to buy a quart. They didn't have bottles of the Dexos stuff, so they grabbed an empty Mobile 1 quart bottle, filled it from the drum with Dexos and gave it to me. No charge!

I like my dealership. A year later I still have that full bottle in the trunk right next to the spare tire. I simply do not need to add oil between changes.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

RyanPatty said:


> Anyway of getting my oil done by someone other then GM and o void warranty or could I spend a little more and get them to put in synthetic oil??


Like others have stated, you can go any where of your choosing to get your oil done. Just make sure they are using the right oil. You can save a good bit of change by going to Walmart and getting Mobil full synthetic and change it yourself. Yes, your dealer will use Full Synthetic if you request it..they charge a good bit more for it there though. You'll get more miles in between oil changes if you go Full Synthetic.


----------

